# Anyone know this song?



## Eubrontes (Dec 22, 2009)

I was looking at this great video of Master Higa performing Patsai kata: 



  and I recognized the song in the background: when I was very young, I studied Matsubayashi-ryu for a few years, and during that time, Master Shoshin Nagamine came in to NYC for a demonstration (late 70's).  He performed some form of dance to this song, I believe.  Is anyone familiar with it?

Thank you.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Eubrontes said:


> I was looking at this great video of Master Higa performing Patsai kata:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not.  However, you might try contacting the person who posted the video and asking them.  They might have embedded the music themselves, and hence would know what it was.

http://www.youtube.com/inbox?to_users=mccarthysensei&action_compose=1


----------



## chinto01 (Dec 22, 2009)

This song is very familiar to me. It is Karate Do Sanka and we sing it with my Sensei every time I go to Okinawa or he comes state site. My understanding is that the song was created by an Okinawan karate association. Not sure which one. I also have my students sing this song. It is great!!!


----------



## Eubrontes (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you very much, Chinto01.  Appreciate it.


----------



## Eubrontes (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks to Chinto01, I was able to find the lyrics and translation.  Thought some of you would enjoy this:

http://www.sakuratakekan.org/cancion.htm


----------



## wade (Dec 23, 2009)

That was awesome.


----------



## Haze (Dec 26, 2009)

I believe the lyrics where written by  Nagamine Shoshin Sensei


----------

